# Stocking suggestions



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I proved today that I have lost control of my addiction in this hobby and purchased another 120gal tank. The difference in this one over the others is it will be planted. Have no clue what I am doing there....different story.

Anyway, looking for stocking suggestions. 

What I already have - 2 tanks of nothing but Guppies, Platies, Mollies and 1 tank with some Cardinals and Neons sharing with two Neon Blue Dwarf Gouramis.

Looking for something different. I don't want anything that has special needs like Discus or Ciclids, plus not against aggresive fish just may not have a place for them. I was thinking of a tank of nothing but schooling fish. I really like the pic that Dmaaaaax posted in another thread.

On another note if anyone is looking for Platies anytime soon, let me know before you buy any.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

One day I want to have a huge tank of only Cardinal Tetras. I think few things look nicer. You could transfer the ones you have and add some more. 

If that is not new enough for you other popular choices: Rummynose Tetras, White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Glowlight Tetras (most tetras really), Tube-mouthed Pencilfish (not colorful but interesting), Cories (very tight schoolers and add interest to the bottom of the tank). The list goes on and on... 

Do you want big, small, one type of fish, or several? Also when you say you are looking for something different is that just different to you or more unusual in the hobby in general?


----------



## Atom Plant (Nov 16, 2008)

A nice school of Bleeding Heart and or Serpae tetras (Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma, Hyphessobrycon eques) would look good and you could also keep some Rams (Microgeophagus ramirezi-cichlids, but peaceful and small) along with a small group of Corydoras cats. Or you could go with a couple schools each of Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani and Melanotaenia praecox) and a small group of YoYo Loaches (Botia almorhae). 

Add about 6 Ottocinclus cats and a few Siamese Algae Eaters (Crossocheilus siamensis) for algae control along with some Malaysian Trumpet Snails to help keep the gravel clean.

Use some driftwood with Anubias and or Java Fern attached to it, some Amazon Swords (Echinodorus bleheri, Echinodorus amazonicus), Vallisneria, Anacharis (Egeria densa) and Pygmy Chain Swords (Echinodorus tenellus).


----------



## underwaterking (Oct 23, 2010)

if you want something different, try shrimps and/or snails. mind you, they'd have to go with small, peaceful fish like tetras, corys...


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

underwaterking said:


> if you want something different, try shrimps and/or snails. mind you, they'd have to go with small, peaceful fish like tetras, corys...


+1 to this.
although a 120g might be a bit big for snails and shrimp unless you bring in an over-haul of them!

you could get away with an eel(i would recommend a fire or peacock eel) as a centerpiece fish. and just getting schooling fish that are too big for the eel to consider food(khuli loaches, full-grown corries, etc.)


----------

